# Sixty-three flights canceled amid Tahrir turmoil



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Sixty-three flights to and from Egypt have been canceled since Friday due to violence in downtown Cairo and around Egypt, a source at Cairo International Airport said.

Clashes in downtown Cairo have continued since Saturday, when police forces violently dispersed a sit-in by protesters — mainly people injured in the January uprising that toppled former President Hosni Mubarak in February.

The events in Tahrir, and news about another possible demonstration on Tuesday, hindered flight activity at the airport, the official source told Al-Masry Al-Youm.

He added that the cancellations, which started early Saturday, include 39 EgyptAir flights, as well as 14 more flights by Arab and foreign airliners, including Tunisian, Italian and Jordanian flights.

Ali Reda, the head of the Red Sea Tourism Investment Association, told Al-Masry Al-Youm that a number of major European tourism companies have announced that they are halting trips to and reservations for the Red Sea area after the situation in Tahrir worsened.

Reda said that those countries represent the primary source for incoming tourism to the Red Sea area, warning that continued violence will be a disaster for Egypt's tourism industry.

Sixty-three flights canceled amid Tahrir turmoil | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

The delegate of Italian airlines sent a letter to Cairo Airport authorities informing of the cancelation flight number 984 from Rome to Cairo and scheduled to arrive at 4:00 A.M. The delegate also canceled flight number 895 from Cairo to Rome.

The letter did not mention reasons to cancel these flights.

In related news, Cairo airport security authorities cancelled the flight of Egyptian passenger to Milan because he refused to pay the extra weight fees.

Airport authorities also detained a gun with fifty bullets that was with Egyptian passenger from Rome.

Youm7 English Edition | Italy airlines cancel flights to Egypt


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

How do you get onto a flight from anywhere with a firearm and 50 rounds of ammunition on your person, or in the suitcase in the hold, and it only get discovered at your destination point?! And then they took my tube of toothpaste, instead...


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> How do you get onto a flight from anywhere with a firearm and 50 rounds of ammunition on your person, or in the suitcase in the hold, and it only get discovered at your destination point?! And then they took my tube of toothpaste, instead...


It was proved several months ago it was still possible to do this even with "high security" . A journalist tried it with a firearm in pieces in his handbag and then put it together in the toilet on the plane.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> Sixty-three flights to and from Egypt have been canceled since Friday due to violence in downtown Cairo and around Egypt, a source at Cairo International Airport said.
> 
> Clashes in downtown Cairo have continued since Saturday, when police forces violently dispersed a sit-in by protesters — mainly people injured in the January uprising that toppled former President Hosni Mubarak in February.
> 
> ...


Alitalia has said today all flights are regularly scheduled for today and coming days.
RPClane:


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah just checked Cairo International Airport flights are running as normal today.


----------

